# A Forum Wiki For New Members



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Let us collaborate on a Forum Wiki For New Drivers.

Please add Helpful Posts for New Drivers. You can either Copy & Paste your earlier posts, or link your earlier threads. Please Title your post in *COLORED BOLD LETTERS* with the topics such as PAYMENTS, GUARANTEES, EMAILING UBER, PROVIDING AMENITIES, TIPS (GRATUITIES), USING THE APP, Etc.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*BINDING ARBITRATION*

Hi New Forum Members, welcome to the forum! 

Please read your Partnership Agreement by Logging in to the DASHBOARD with your favorite browser at: 
*partners.uber.com*
You will find it at the bottom of your profile(TAB) page.

Please read this thread:
*Binding Arbitration | Here's Uber's Plan To Screw Over Drivers Who Have A Complaint*
And this thread by arto71:
*Uber's Plan to Keep Driver Complaints Out of Court
*
New Drivers have *30 Days to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration. *Opting out preserves Drivers' right to seek redress and resolve Disputes with Uber in a Court of Law, and perhaps have their cases certified as Class Action Lawsuits.
Drivers who do not Opt-out are compelled to resolve Disputes on an individual basis through Binding Arbitration only, and cannot even file a claim against Uber in a Small Claims Court.

Binding Arbitration is a Costly method of Dispute resolution. And Drivers are responsible for their fees.









Drivers can Opt-out by Emailing Uber's General Counsel at *[email protected]*
Include your name and address, and say that you're electing to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Forum Resources*

Clickable/Sortable Spreadsheet of Historical
*UberX, UberSELECT/PLUS UberBlack, UberSUV, UberXL, Lyft, USA Prices
https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/*

*Earnings Calculator*
*https://uberpeople.net/pages/EarningsCalculator/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*How To Calculate Costs As An Uber Driver 
Blog by UberHammer *

*https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/*


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

*FIGURE OUT YOUR HOURLY WAGE TO PREVENT GETTING SCAMMED BY UBER.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/does-anyone-figure-out-hourly-wage.31157/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Tipping or Gratuities
*
There is an entire *Sub Forum* devoted to this topic. So please don't start another thread on the ABCs of Tipping on the Uber Platform.
**

There is No 'In App' on the Uber Platform, except for UberTaxi (Not UberX), which is only available in Boston, Chicago, D.C. & S.F., in the U.S. Tips are set at default 20% in a rider's account for UberTaxi. That coupled with "Tips Included", "Being Uber Means there's No Need To Tip" marketing, is the source of confusion among & *lawsuits* from Drivers & Riders. Drivers have contractually ceded to Uber the right to use these marketing terms.









If you'd like Tips, try using MrsUberJax's
*The Official Driver TAG program, TAG you're it!*

Or you can give *Tipping/ Candy Jars *a try out.

Carry $20 in Cash to make change, and signing up for Square Register is also recommend.
(You can inbox me for Code to receive free processing for first $1,000 in transactions.)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Insurance
*
In about ~15 States with newly passed TNC Laws, Uber is providing 'App On' Primary Liability Insurance, and Collison Damage Coverage ($1,000 Deductible) during the Active Ride phase. In these States, the only Coverage Gap that now remains is lack of Collison Damage Coverage during the Period One Phase (App On, No Active Ride).

Insurance companies are now introducing Hybrid or Rideshare Insurance Policies in many States. It is advised that you look into these policies.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Tipping or Gratuitous
> *
> There is an entire *Sub Forum* devoted to this topic. So please don't start another thread on the ABCs of Tipping on the Uber Platform.
> **
> ...


Or Paypal app.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

So...do I want to opt out?


----------



## cls225 (Jul 19, 2015)

Better yet, when I opt out, should I expect to receive retaliation? Yes, I'm a newbie, but could someone please help.

Much Thanks


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

vesolehome said:


> So...do I want to opt out?


Yes.
*Binding Arbitration | Uber's Attempt To Silence Its Drivers May Have Just Backfired*



cls225 said:


> Better yet, when I opt out, should I expect to receive retaliation? Yes, I'm a newbie, but could someone please help.


New Drivers can Opt-out within 30 Days of signing the Partnership by Emailing Uber's General Counsel at [email protected] Include your Name, Address and state that you're electing to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration. 
You will Not receive a confirmation email. Your opt-out status is not shared by Uber's General Counsel with your market's operations team, and it will not have any negative repercussions on you.


----------



## cls225 (Jul 19, 2015)

I did opt out, but I never received an email from uber. Not really worried though as I did sign up with the lawyer's firm handling class action suit. Thank you chi cabbie, you really have helped me out on this forum.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

cls225 said:


> I did opt out, but I never received an email from uber.


Uber does Not send out a confirmation email to the Drivers who email [email protected].
The Driver's email is the confirmation itself, so retain it for your records.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

DASHCAM TALK
Using a dashcam when you are driving is very important. I like having it so much that I feel vulnerable when it's not on...even for personal driving.
You _will_ be put into situations where your passenger can say whatever they want. There are some crazy people out there!! Just the mere accusation that you acted inappropriately, from a girl who had a little too much to drink can get you deactivated, freeze your income(if you are a full-time driver), cost you tons of money in legal fees and possibly damage your reputation. If someone says I did something I didn't do...I will just show them the video(with audio) and guess what...NOW, I have a case against them for "defamation of character". Spending $50-150+ can save you alot of headache. I have a friend who is a cop and he said "the dashcam is the smartest thing you can do to protect yourself...why do you think cops have them?" Sadly, not one of the cars I've ever been a passenger in had one.

Here is my setup and what works for me. I can only speak of this one camera, but as long as you have one...that is what's important. I copy the footage to my computer and save every single ride...deleting the dead miles. After about 60 days, I delete footage that I think is safe to go(groups, couples, etc...) Any time I've ever had one or two people(especially female), it is saved on my NAS at home. I'll delete it whenever I start needing space.

Blacksys CF-100 Dashcam

http://www.blacksys.co.kr/eng/product/product.php?id=43
They(Blacksys) have several other dashcam options and all(?) are available on Amazon
The unit comes with a 16gig MicroSD card. I upgraded to a 64gig
Good quality camera and I like the fact that the rear camera can easily be placed anywhere in the cabin to suit your needs. I have mine fixed on my rear view mirror and positioned where I can see pax entering the right side of the vehicle(see pics). The cables fit tightly in my sunglass case overhead compartment. Pax in the rear can only see the two blue lights for power and GPS. At night, you wouldn't even know there is a dashcam there, unless you asked.





















There only two cons and neither has anything to do with actual image quality:​

The player(software) that comes with the unit does not do a very good job of zoom on the front camera & you cannot zoom the rear footage at all. Don't worry...you can use VLC player or something else to view it. The players' zoom function, actually works like the "magnify" feature of WindowsOS and the more you try to zoom, the more pixelated it gets. The image is GREAT quality, but the player makes it look like it's not(if you're trying to zoom in on footage)
There is no screen for viewing. For me...this is not really a con, because I like how "stealthy" it is. The downside come into play whenever you want to change a setting or whatever, you can only do it with the player software. The software saves the config file on the SD card and loads any changes you may have made. Once I had the settings the way I want...it's not an issue. You will have to play with it to get your rear camera positioned just the way you want it, but once it's set...it's set. I bought a handy device that allows me to remove the MicroSD card and plug it into my phone for viewing(should I ever need it). http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NL43JAU/?tag=ubne0c-20

See this post for some nighttime images
Below are some current shots


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> DASHCAM TALK
> Using a dashcam when you are driving is very important. I like having it so much that I feel vulnerable when it's not on...even for personal driving.
> You _will_ be put into situations where your passenger can say whatever they want. There are some crazy people out there!! Just the mere accusation that you acted inappropriately, from a girl who had a little too much to drink can get you deactivated, freeze your income(if you are a full-time driver), cost you tons of money in legal fees and possibly damage your reputation. If someone says I did something I didn't do...I will just show them the video(with audio) and guess what...NOW, I have a case against them for "defamation of character". Spending $50-150+ can save you alot of headache. I have a friend who is a cop and he said "the dashcam is the smartest thing you can do to protect yourself...why do you think cops have them?" Sadly, not one of the cars I've ever been a passenger in had one.
> 
> ...


POST # 14/ReviTULize: Q U A L I T Y
Presentation
here! I think that THIS Well-Known
deserves a chi1cabby "Attaboy!"

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

Some advice:
1) Keep barf bags in the car and tell them where they are if someone is feeling sick.
2) Have tissue dispenser on the passenger side visor.
3) Keep a special sun shade on the drivers side especially useful during dawn and dusk.
3a) When Navigation brings you to where they should be, do a back space, look at the map, and use their ADDRESS irrespective of GPS or Pins.
4) And simple things like saying "Hello folks. Welcome aboard My name is ______________. Who ordered the car... just making sure to protect the person who ordered the car..
5) Tell them Uber has a $1million policy on riders (which is true) and making sure the rider has entered the address will re-enforce the Riders claim to that money if something happens.
6) When you leave ask them if it's too hot or too cold. You can change that to suit them
7) Then I ask if they have a favorite radio station or type of music. ( I put the sound to the back seat and reduce the sound in the front.)
8) Then I tell them that I am following the GPS but if they have a better way of going at any time, to let me know and I'll go their way.
9) When we get closer to their destination, tell them that the GPS may have some issues locally so I will confirm the directions with them when we get close to their destination.
10) Never talk about Religion or Politics. That's the Policy. (they never ask who's policy.)
11) If they ask to stop off for food, I tell them that normally I do not do that because passengers (not me) get very upset about finding spilled food. But if they want to stop, it will be OK only on the condition that they leave the food in the front of the car until they arrive at their destination. If they can live with that compromise, then we can stop. If they agree, and don't give me the food, they know what I will do, (And ,yes, I will do that.) The fact is that drunks will ALWAYS eat regardless of their promises.
12) Pick a "waiting spot" at the intersection of 2 high speed roads. You get the calls if you can reach them faster.
13) Program your personal GPS to not take toll roads. You want a slow and easy return with the Uber app on the whole way going back to "waiting spot".
14) Call the PAX when you arrive, especially at night and confirm their location telling them that you have your flashers on so they know that you are Uber. NOTE: If the GPS is not reliable to find them, immediately backspace and find their pin on the map. The map has store names and street names. Confirm where they are actually located. (Get out of the Navigation App)
15) Have the Uber symbol on the windshield and the rear window. Use a much larger magnetic sign on both doors. (Young girls do not want to ask strangers if they are here to pick them up. When they come up to the car tell them, "Hi my name is xxxx with Uber (Uber has given them your name). Are you waiting for Uber? Who ordered the service? "We try to protect the person ordering so the wrong person does not get a free ride.)

I've only been at this 2 months and my beginnings were disastrous (3.2 rating). Now I'm off review and doing fine. You just need a routine. I hope this helps.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Jimmy D said:


> Some advice:
> 1) Keep barf bags in the car and tell them where they are if someone is feeling sick.
> 2) Have tissue dispenser on the passenger side visor.
> 3) Keep a special sun shade on the drivers side especially useful during dawn and dusk.
> ...


In my experience a warm greeting and an efficient route is all that is needed, but I admire your diligence.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Uber Arbitration Form ( .PDF )

I suggest that all of those that did NOT opt-out, download, fill out and return this form to:

Elizabeth Lopez Beltran
Paralegal
Lichten & Liss-Riordan, P.C.
729 Boylston Street, Suite 2000
Boston, MA 02116
Tel: (617) 994-5800
Fax: (617) 994-5801
[email protected]
www.llrlaw.com


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Dashcam Buying Assistance*
By Desert Driver


----------



## inpool (Jul 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *BINDING ARBITRATION*
> 
> Hi New Forum Members, welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


 Thanks chi cabby for you contrbution to new drivers your post are excellent keep em coming


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

vesolehome said:


> So...do I want to opt out?


POST # 9/vesolehome: SAY..........didn't
"Snake Pliskin"
OPT-OUT.......a reeeeaaaaallly looooong
time ago.? Chortle.

Welcome to the UP.Net 
Forums, "NUberer"!

Just like Pepperidge Farm,
Mentoring Bison Remembers.


----------



## iamthedarkwolf (Sep 27, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *BINDING ARBITRATION*
> 
> Hi New Forum Members, welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


Is there any type of repercussions for opting out? Basically is Uber going to try to mess with you and make your life hell?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

iamthedarkwolf said:


> Is there any type of repercussions for opting out? Basically is Uber going to try to mess with you and make your life hell?


----------



## iamthedarkwolf (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you. I will be sure to opt out.


----------



## iamthedarkwolf (Sep 27, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *How To Calculate Costs As An Uber Driver
> Blog by UberHammer *
> 
> *https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/*


Is this the link on how to figure out my cost per mile?


----------



## iamthedarkwolf (Sep 27, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *How To Calculate Costs As An Uber Driver
> Blog by UberHammer *
> 
> *https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/*


Ok Before I ask this I know people much smarter than my self probably have done this. But I have never ran a business before and I never really had to worry about covering costs of working I just collected my check. I'm also trying to become an excellent budgeter and saver. So here is what I am wondering:

For future costs such as tires and alignment oil etc. at the end of the day what ever price that comes out to for the day, lets say $10 bucks. Would the wisest thing to do be to take that futre daily cost and put it in a designated savings (like a auto stuff savings) now that way when those things pop up they are already essentially paid for when I need to do them? I understand that prices change. but wouldn't budgeting these things out for what I bring home each week essentially do that. or am I greatly confused and missing the concept here? Just trying to get caught off guard with maintenance costs.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

iamthedarkwolf said:


> Is there any type of repercussions for opting out? Basically is Uber going to try to mess with you and make your life hell?


If you mean by, "make your life hell" any more than they normally do, then no. You will not receive "additional punishment" for opting out. The regular daily beating will keep you in line with the rest of the inmates.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

iamthedarkwolf said:


> For future costs such as tires and alignment oil etc. at the end of the day what ever price that comes out to for the day, lets say $10 bucks.


It's always a good idea to have a rainy day fund. Your car will breakdown, sooner or later. So if you don't have the ability to pay for unscheduled maintenance/repairs out of pocket, you can then dip into the rainy day fund.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> If you mean by, "make your life hell" any more than they normally do, then no. You will not receive "additional punishment" for opting out. The regular daily beating will keep you in line with the rest of the inmates.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 14124


Paddle Smack on Tush. "OOOh, Ooouch, thank you Sir, may I have another". Lol.


----------



## AvocadoTree (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you chi1cabby and all others who contribute so much knowledge. Great info, very helpful for all new drivers. Bookmarking this thread.


----------



## DriverX2015 (Oct 23, 2015)

Is there a way to check and see if its too late to opt out? I originally applied for uber around a month ago and may need to file against them already... But i don't know where to look or how to find out if it's been 30 days.


----------



## LTUber (Sep 10, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Uber Arbitration Form ( .PDF )
> 
> I suggest that all of those that did NOT opt-out, download, fill out and return this form to:
> 
> ...


As I read this arbitration form, it is actually a form which asks the law firm to pursue action to force Uber to admit that drivers are employees. If you want to remain an independent contractor, you should read this carefully, and give it some thought.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Great article about real cost of driving per mile. I have been preachung this for a while but all I keep hearing is that this expense or that expense does not apply. People want to believe that they are making much more than they are. I do not state it as eloquently as you did. Basically alot of people are using thier car as an ATM driving for Uber.


----------



## CrazyOtto (May 10, 2016)

Jimmy D said:


> Some advice:
> 1) Keep barf bags in the car and tell them where they are if someone is feeling sick.
> 2) Have tissue dispenser on the passenger side visor.
> 3) Keep a special sun shade on the drivers side especially useful during dawn and dusk.
> ...


----------



## Charlie Schwartz (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey cabbie,

Thanks for the tip-off. I cannot access my profile. Perhaps I need to download the app first? Or start driving? When do the 30 days start?


----------

